# BEHIND THE NECK PRESS or STANDARD PRESS



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

For a good shoulder routine Which of these do people prefer ?

Before all the comments come in about being dangerous for the rotator cuff, It only damages the rotator if the movement goes beyond the level that is needed which is bar at about mid head height

I swapped standard press for behing the neck today, Done it in a rack. Seated with rails to the point where i could not lower the weight beyond the safe distance and i felt at the same weight a much much better pump from this


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Military press style hits more the front and side deltas.

Behind neck press hits more the side and rear for me so its a case of a bit of both.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I do both just what ever mood I'm in mate, behind is harder imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its not the height of the bar behind the neck its too much weight with crappy form .

behind the neck press has a major role in bodybuilding imo due to the angle of attack , best is to use both front and rear pressing


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fullhouse i have neglected the rear delts so gonna push to do this instead of military press for a bit them try and blast them both into the shoulder routine but yeah it is def hard movement


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Do an old bb recipe front-to-back bar press. Start with the bar from the front press up and lower to back raise up and lower to the front up and lower to the back and so on.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> its not the height of the bar behind the neck its too much weight with crappy form .
> 
> behind the neck press has a major role in bodybuilding imo due to the angle of attack , best is to use both front and rear pressing


han i am doing behind the neck press, side raises, dumbbell press with palms facing inwards as my shoulder routine.

What would you suggest for a good shoulder routine. Have problems with them being my worst muscle. Yes i agree with the weight and form check on that but i think the lower the weight the more of a forced angle the shoulder joint and rotator cuff is at. Right or wrong ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

stavmangr said:


> Do an old bb recipe front-to-back bar press. Start with the bar from the front press up and lower to back raise up and lower to the front up and lower to the back and so on.


Yeah i tried that a year back but i got a massive nose and kept smashing the fuker with the bar on the way down !!!! it did feel good until i got the flash like someone had punched me on the conk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I spend a whole session on shoulders these days due to neglect in the past DB shoulder press, Lateral raises, cable raises and rear delt reverse flys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> han i am doing behind the neck press, side raises, dumbbell press with palms facing inwards as my shoulder routine.
> 
> What would you suggest for a good shoulder routine. Have problems with them being my worst muscle. Yes i agree with the weight and form check on that but i think the lower the weight the more of a forced angle the shoulder joint and rotator cuff is at. Right or wrong ?


arnold press first then front press lastly behind the neck press once shoulder girdle is fully warmed , you could add in a drop set of bent over rear delt raises . but its alot for a small muscle (Dependant on routine)


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Behind the neck bar press 1x8,1x10,1x12

front db raises 3x10

side laterals sitting 3x10

on back day do

bend over back db raises 3x10

super set with

bar shrugs 3x10


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Never really got anywhere with the arnie press but on your knowledge i think thats what i am going to punt towards


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont rate arnold presses myself, in fact i reckon they are a rotator cuff injury waiting to happen


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i just hog the smith machine and do front and rear presses then finish of with very wide grip upright rows for side delt,thats all i do these days.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

stavmangr said:


> Behind the neck bar press 1x8,1x10,1x12
> 
> front db raises 3x10
> 
> ...


At the mo i am doing my shoulder work the shrugs after that.

On back day i am doing pulls and chins then reverse push ups ( kinda same movement as bent over rows )

I am gonna go arnie the front then back press but if i feel this is not working i am gonna use my plan b which is your plan !!!!

Nice one stav


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

vetran said:


> i just hog the smith machine and do front and rear presses then finish of with very wide grip upright rows for side delt,thats all i do these days.


wide grip uprights, Thats something i aint ever tried !!!

Fatman i am in a home gym so its gotta be free weights only otherwise i would give cables a go. If the arnie press fuks my rotator me and you can double team Uhan solo !!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I like both versions, and the alternating press too. Cleans into a push press are also very effective.

Best improvement in technique I've found to overhead pressing (of all types) is to not fully lock out - top thirds of all presses (inc bench pressing variations) is almost all triceps, and in this top third of the ROM, most of the stress leaves the delts... i find I get much better response when I limit the range of motion to keep tension on the delts all the way up and down. Gives much more of an intense delt pump though, and can be searingly painful in the last few reps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i agree with the mod 

for bb you have to keep constant tension on the target group/muscle like in this video of lou (method in the madness)






as for arnold press , do not count on these as the be all and end all they have a place in that you do these with light weights (ramped sets) to fully warm up the shoulder/triceps and any secondary muscles used in front and rear press . do these first .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nice vid, i think he was just about to turn green !!!!!!

yeah the tention on target muscle is great and have done i with bench. stops you in your tracks at quicker than locking out. Supprised you go for that though han being in a sport thats all about locking out


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> nice vid, i think he was just about to turn green !!!!!!
> 
> yeah the tention on target muscle is great and have done i with bench. stops you in your tracks at quicker than locking out. Supprised you go for that though han being in a sport thats all about locking out


think of it like this , if you lock out your triceps are used so when you hit triceps after they are already cooked , so targeting specific muscles leaves the secondary muscles fresher to hit .... make sense ?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I done the standing bradford press 4x12 for about 3 weeks and that killed my shoulders of.Didnt notice anything difference size wise as I only done it for 3 weeks (3x) jsut to mix it up but I could see that exercises being a good shoulder builder


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> wide grip uprights, Thats something i aint ever tried !!!
> 
> Fatman i am in a home gym so its gotta be free weights only otherwise i would give cables a go. If the arnie press fuks my rotator me and you can double team Uhan solo !!!!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

uhan said:


> think of it like this , if you lock out your triceps are used so when you hit triceps after they are already cooked , so targeting specific muscles leaves the secondary muscles fresher to hit .... make sense ?


Perfect sense han as my shoulders are possibly weaker than my tris ( as in each head ) so why get help from a stronger muscle as this will take over. Sort of like using your legs in upright press. While one is good if you are pushing for strength the other is better if you are trying to target certain areas

Fatman if it does then i will take hans back , chucking my legs around his torso and arms whilst locking on a real naked choke. This will give you all the space you need to punch kick bite and run !!!!! but beware as he used to fight so he know how to throw a punch ......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone touching me naked will get dry bummed


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I superset side laterals to failure with behind neck press has really developed my sides delts!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> I done the standing bradford press 4x12 for about 3 weeks and that killed my shoulders of.Didnt notice anything difference size wise as I only done it for 3 weeks (3x) jsut to mix it up but I could see that exercises being a good shoulder builder


Why are they called Bradford presses, do the Asians prefer this method?


----------

